# Dope-Seeds



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 11, 2010)

I ordered in some auto seeds from dope-seeds.com for a friend who wants to try his hand at growing as he is getting tired of buying.  Space constraints and difficulty finding a place to maintain 12 hours of darkness made autos a logical choice.  

We decided on Russian Rocket Fuel and White Dwarf and we wanted regular seeds.  The order, which was placed on Mar 1, arrived today.  They were both in Breeder Packs.  I was very pleasantly surprised to find that the White Dwarf contained 14 seeds instead of 10.  In addition we received some freebies from Short Stuff--5 Auto Blue Himalaya and 2 fem Auto Assassin (which I have never heard of).  

This is my first order with dope-seeds and I was really happy with the quick delivery and the freebies.


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Mar 11, 2010)

My first order was with them and I had a similar experience, I ended up going with the tude for my most recent order because of the guaranteed stealth, and ended up getting a crushed seed and don't feel like shipping it back, si I might just stick with ds for my future orders. Good choice of strains!


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 11, 2010)

Nice freebies!  The HBD is great!  dope-seeds does a pretty good job.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 11, 2010)

wally150 said:
			
		

> My first order was with them and I had a similar experience, I ended up going with the tude for my most recent order because of the guaranteed stealth, and ended up getting a crushed seed and don't feel like shipping it back, si I might just stick with ds for my future orders. Good choice of strains!



I would have ordered from Attitude, but they didn't have White Dwarf reg seeds, only fems and we didn't want fems.  So, I looked for somewhere that I could get both RRF and the White Dwarf reg seeds and dope-seeds had them.


----------



## burnin123 (Mar 11, 2010)

please let us know how they do.  Is this friend a member here? Will there be a grow log?  thanks for the info as I am looking at autos.

:48:


----------



## OldHippieChick (Mar 11, 2010)

Very exciting! :woohoo: 
I've been looking forward to this post.
Welcome to the dark side Goddess ....:evil: 

I DO hope your "friend" will bless us with a GJ.
PS: Baby's on Board" here as well  . (more AWRs and some AAK47s)

Very impressive freebies as well.... wish the Tude would have a auto freebie. 
xox
OHC


----------



## Locked (Mar 11, 2010)

Yeah Dope-seeds is well...kinda dope....  I usually use Attitude because they seem to hve real nice freebie events but DS.com is no slouch either and their prices usually beat the Tude...


----------

